# X-trail review on YouTube



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

ran across this clip from the show "Driver Seat" .

YouTube - Drivers Seat - Nissan Xtrail


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

great find
they do taht show in vancouver??

ive never seen it before


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

TjC said:


> great find
> they do taht show in vancouver??
> 
> ive never seen it before


Here's another - a bit "dated" but still informative...

Driving Television - Watch Coast to Coast Every Week!

It's from the show "Driving Telivision".


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

That's a pretty good review! I find those guys are usually the most honest and blunt so I'm glad to see they liked it. Here's another X-Trail commerical on youtube

YouTube - nissan x-trail 02


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Here's another - a bit "dated" but still informative...
> 
> Driving Television - Watch Coast to Coast Every Week!
> 
> It's from the show "Driving Telivision".


I like the part where she says "Being such a boxy car, you gotta watch out around corners or you will feel the body roll" hahaha 

Problem=Body Roll
Solution= Strut Bar

No more body roll and you can corner like a Ferrari. hehehe


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

to bad theres no local store that sells a strut bar for a xtrail in BC


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

I find the tall thin guy from BC a lil "dorky" come on who wears shirts with turtle necks under them anymore. 

Any way I like the information provided, how ever I would like more info on and test on the Snow mode 2wd.


----------

